# router bits



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Is there a difference between a straight bit and spiral cutter bit? Which would be best for box joints?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

In the router table, I use an up spiral bit for box joints. Up spiral will pull the debris down and out of the cut.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> In the router table, I use an up spiral bit for box joints. Up spiral will pull the debris down and out of the cut.


Gene,
I never thought of that...

Usually I use a straight bit to cut box joints. I use a back up board to prevent chip out. I'll cut both ends of the sides and then offset the fence set up the width of one cut to cut the front and back. Unless I'm doing a weird width box joint finger, I don't even bother to use the template guide.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

JSpiral bits cut cleaner and reduce tearout.


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

I made a jig for my table saw to cut box joints and love it. It does a great job and I made it from scraps I had laying around.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Straight bits chop the wood, spiral bits slice the wood. The result is a smoother cut.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I guess thats why the spiral bits cost more..lol


----------

